# What features and brand do you recommend in Laptop PC for install FreeBSD desktop



## teo (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi community!

Example of Laptop PC:

Dell Precision M3800, Intel Core i7-4712HQ, 8-12-16 GB of RAM, up to 1TB HDD or SDD drive and all the connectivity you could imagine: HDMI, USB 2.0/3.0, Thunderbolt 2.0/mini DisplayPort, Display multitouch, you choose between Full HD (1920×1080) or 4K (3840×2160).

K1100M professional INTEL or NVIDIA Quadro graphics card with 2GB of GDDR5 dedicated memory.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 2, 2015)

Does this post mean to say that all this amazing stuff works perfectly under FreeBSD, or is this a question?


----------



## teo (Mar 15, 2015)

free-and-bsd said:


> Does this post mean to say that all this amazing stuff works perfectly under FreeBSD, or is this a question?


Or is this a question.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 15, 2015)

I'll skip right over the FreeBSD-related concerns and just go straight to recommending _against_ buying this machine, simply because the website bills it as "The world's thinnest and lightest 15" workstation." It's a very slim machine. However, into that small package are crammed an intel i7 CPU and a discreet Nvidia GPU. That's a lot of power, which means a lot of heat. The touchscreen also will likely only work in Windows, and is a UI paradigm that just doesn't belong on a 15" laptop anyway.

The desire to follow the "ultra slim" trend---and jump on the touchscreen bandwagon while they're at it---led Dell to make two very poor design choices. Unless the bottom of that thing is a wide-open grate with a fan attached to it, it's going to be a hot, loud and short-lived investment of $1700 USD. The small size and touchscreen undoubtedly account for much of the high price as well, and at the same time will be the cause of the greatest problems. Not worth it.


----------

